# Hello from Rainy Florida



## malex (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi All,
I've just joined and have already reaped a bunch of knowledge regarding building stressed skin platforms. 
I'm the Technical Director for The University of Tampa in Tampa, FL and I'm looking forward to reading and posting here, as there are a lot of good brains here. Over a few years, I've become reliant on blueroom.co.uk for a lot of answers, but I'm happy to say that I'm getting much better info here.
Anyone in Florida or the Tampa Bay area, feel free to message me!

Thanks


----------



## Van (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! good to have you. 
I apologoized for having shirked my responsibilities to the online community as of late. There should be several more articles on Triscuits, < stress skins> But Life seems to keep getting in the way of my important work here. 
Somehow , my wife doesn't agree with my prioritizing.

Feel free to deposit as much knowledge as you have! , or that your other half will let you....


----------



## Dally (Jul 28, 2008)

Van said:


> There should be several more articles on Triscuits



The garlic flavored triscuits are my favorite, I could happily eat an entire box...oh wait...did you mean something else less delicious?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth from SUNNY Seattle!  Something isn't quiet right there. 

I believe one of our regulars Grog12 is from your area. 

I've never built a Triscut but I've eaten plenty. Although the way Van talks about them I may have to give them a try. 

Join the discussion we have a lot of smart people and a lot of smart mouthed people around here. It's a good time! Get to know the search function there's a ton of stuff buried in the archives.


----------



## dramatech (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome. I have also recently join the Control Booth and enjoy the knowlege that I gain. I am located 50 miles East of you. I am the Master Electrician and special effects person at Theatre Winter Haven. You can contact me at [email protected], and will be glad to help out anyway that I can. Tom


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Alex! 

It's funny running into someone you know here! We worked together at Busch on Katonga constantly repairing those puppets (my name is Bryan). Nice to see you got a job at the University of Tampa. I am currently in grad school at The University of Montana.


----------



## Van (Jul 29, 2008)

bdkdesigns said:


> Hello Alex!
> 
> It's funny running into someone you know here! We worked together at Busch on Katonga constantly repairing those puppets (my name is Bryan). Nice to see you got a job at the University of Tampa. I am currently in grad school at The University of Montana.


 
I feel a rousing chorus of "It's a small world" comming on........


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Dally said:


> The garlic flavored triscuits are my favorite, I could happily eat an entire box...oh wait...did you mean something else less delicious?



Depends solely upon how hungry you are.

I'll add my hellos from the land of fruits, flakes and nuts - yes, that would be sunny, smokey and quaking California.

This is a great place to find out just about anything. So far, I haven't been able to stump the site yet and I've asked for some pretty unique info here.

Jump in and have fun!


----------

